# We need to make TBT more fun...



## Josh (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, So we need like some ideas to make TBT more fun, It's pretty boring around here at the moment. So I guess you guys should post ideas and hopefully we can like all arrange it and ACTUALLY do it instead of saying yes I'll do it and only 2 people do it. Such as TBT Pizza party and TBT Valentines concert. 

So if you have any ideas, post it, I'll make a poll later so you can post your favorite ideas and we can arrange it and hopefully Jeremy can help us.

So go ahead, no spamming/flaming or Bidoof/Nook trolling.


----------



## Princess (May 28, 2011)

Let's rave.


----------



## bittermeat (May 28, 2011)

More contests.


----------



## Liv (May 28, 2011)

More people in the IRC.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 28, 2011)

more people in irc/knowing how to use it
more people posting frequently
more people that keep up a conversation to some extent
more ways to keep animal crossing fun for everyone


----------



## PaJami (May 28, 2011)

I'm thinking a movie night/contest event would be a bunch of fun. I dunno if it would be possible for someone to, like, broadcast a movie then pause it for a bit and host a contest shortly. Like first person to find a green object and show it on webcam wins a prize, or first person to correctly quote the last line in the movie, or something fun like that. And the movies can get progressively more higher-rated as the night goes on, since some people *coughmecough* can't watch R movies yet


----------



## AndyB (May 28, 2011)

Having things like events are a good way to do this. Game nights, movie nights. Holding contests, those could be things like... Sig of the Month, AC Town of the Month.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 28, 2011)

Games like TBT V.1 which link into bells.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 28, 2011)

PaJami said:


> I'm thinking a movie night/contest event would be a bunch of fun. I dunno if it would be possible for someone to, like, broadcast a movie then pause it for a bit and host a contest shortly. Like first person to find a green object and show it on webcam wins a prize, or first person to correctly quote the last line in the movie, or something fun like that. And the movies can get progressively more higher-rated as the night goes on, since some people *coughmecough* can't watch R movies yet


 i like the webcam contest thing, but not everyone can do that
that'd still presumably be hella fun for those who can/do, though.  if i had a webcam, i'd have fun doing that. :J

movie night was done by myself for like two nights, and aaron streams stuff occasionally.  good fun for the two people who attended, but the entire forum won't be behind it unless there's some kind of embedding or something, i assume.

of course, i doubt anything will be done by mods/jeremy, so anything tbt wants to do will eventually need doing by tbt.

so.. make them threads, organize them events, make them ****s happen, guys.  even if they don't get the attention they deserve (i'm reminded of the two participants in andyb's humble bundle giveaway), the ones who organize it have a bit more experience in the matter, and hopefully have fun doing so, as well.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 29, 2011)

I like Andy's idea. To have sig (or something else) of the month.
I think movie night would be fun too. Although, my relatives always come in and get me off of the computer at random times. I'm sure it would be fun for everyone else though. I remember watching The Nightmare Before Christmas with some people. But I was far too tired to watch any other movies .

I think contests would be the best, I can't think of any though >:l


----------



## Brad (May 29, 2011)

DWEGTAHAPP (Did we ever get together and have a pizza party?) What ever happened to this guys? That seemed like a great idea.


----------



## Jake (May 29, 2011)

Jeremy posting the TBT 1.0 farewell video on Youtube..


----------



## Jake (May 29, 2011)

If the staff became more active, they could hold contests and simply award TBT Bells as prizes, that would boost it a bit. Then when AC:3DS comes out it's gonna be like this;




Spoiler: graph



Can't do a graph but you get the idea


----------



## rafren (May 29, 2011)

Bring back the Arcade. And more active mods. *nooffence*


----------



## Liv (May 29, 2011)

Contest Ideas.

~ Most original/best signature.
~ Most original/best personal essay.
~ Most original/best poem.
be back with more.


----------



## twinkinator (May 29, 2011)

rafren said:


> Bring back the Arcade. And more active mods. *nooffence*


 
I second the motion.


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2011)

Okay, I'll make the poll later on today. So keep flooding with ideas.


----------



## AndyB (May 30, 2011)

The thing is.. it's all well and good making up these contests etc. However, if there are little to no participants then it's all done in vain.
If things are going to be done they need to be accessable to alot of users, if not all of them.
And give proper awards to winners of these, don't leave it to being "the winners gets the satisfaction of winning". Having it at as little as a button, or badge to put in their sig.

If something like the arcade is brought back, the leaderboards there are well enough for winners like that.
Sig of the Week/Month... that needs to be a regular thing. It's up, posted and ready to go like clockwork.
Having active staff to post these contests, events etc. Even if it were to be dedicated users who did it, just so things were to run smoothly.

In short, we all need to pull our weight in order to make said things work.


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, I see what you mean by prizes. Like when people say "cookies" no one gives a crap, also with TBT Bells, it's pretty useless atm.
I'm thinking of badges (That actually look professional) and maybe some gift cards since I have some money from selling online.


----------



## AndyB (May 30, 2011)

Josh said:


> Yeah, I see what you mean by prizes. Like when people say "cookies" no one gives a crap, also with TBT Bells, it's pretty useless atm.
> I'm thinking of badges (That actually look professional) and maybe some gift cards since I have some money from selling online.


 
I would say to hold off on anything that actually costs something. Or leave them for the big contests/events, and then only if staff don't mind that you're donating the prize etc.


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2011)

AndyB said:


> I would say to hold off on anything that actually costs something. Or leave them for the big contests/events, and then only if staff don't mind that you're donating the prize etc.


Ha yeah, I know. I wouldn't give away like ?10 every month for Sig of the Month, Maybe for like Sig of the Year or something.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 30, 2011)

PS3/X-BOX 360 In Game Competitions
GPX+ Shiny Races
Animal Crossing Pattern Contests
Animal Crossing TBT HRA
Competitions like make tbt out of random stuff around house (e.g. Knifes and Forks)
Artistic Competitions

And more....


----------



## Psychonaut (May 30, 2011)

i gotta agree with andy.

i think that pretty much any mod/admin/even community work towards an event like this will be completely lost, unless there is some kind of reward that can only be achieved by doing the event, or something worth their time (tbt shop items, maybe?  i dunno.)

the pokemon league is a good example, since because the badges are all user-created, they are easily stolen and used in people's signatures to the same extent as a "real" winner.

if there was a solution similar to how the cakes appear on the user's profiles, then that's solved, move on.  but we need some kinda support from admins and stuff.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 30, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i gotta agree with andy.
> 
> i think that pretty much any mod/admin/even community work towards an event like this will be completely lost, unless there is some kind of reward that can only be achieved by doing the event, or something worth their time (tbt shop items, maybe? i dunno.)
> 
> ...


That would be cool but then that would make setting up the pokemon leauge hard as you would have to set it up to the shop in order to get it there which could be hard. But i do on where to put it if it would work


----------



## Psychonaut (May 30, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> That would be cool but then that would make setting up the pokemon leauge hard as you would have to set it up to the shop in order to get it there which could be hard. But i do on where to put it if it would work


 everyone presumably has already made their badges, all they'd have to do is submit them/be approved by jeremy, and have him add them however he does.

if it's harder than it seems, my bad, but i don't think that would be too hard.. just take maybe 5-10 minutes to do.  i dunno.


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2011)

Okay I'll set up the poll right now. Hopefully we can all come to an agreement. Each Poll option will have details of what will happen.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 30, 2011)

That's why i joined  Serebii so i visit more then one forum a day..


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 30, 2011)

Maybe forum based radio which could be run by some volunteers? I got dibs 'cuz I wanna be a DJ o 3o


----------



## AndyB (May 30, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Maybe forum based radio which could be run by some volunteers? I got dibs 'cuz I wanna be a DJ o 3o


 
This was another thing that was done not long ago, Josh was going to do a radio thing for Christmas/Valentine's.. however, not many/nobody join in so that was to waste. 
And calling dibs isn't a solid way to ensure you're the DJ. If they were the case, then people would call dibs on all sorts of things they are not "qualified" for and are just going to put across a bad expeience.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 30, 2011)

AndyB said:


> This was another thing that was done not long ago, Josh was going to do a radio thing for Christmas/Valentine's.. however, not many/nobody join in so that was to waste.
> And calling dibs isn't a solid way to ensure you're the DJ. If they were the case, then people would call dibs on all sorts of things they are not "qualified" for and are just going to put across a bad expeience.


 i call dibs on site graphics creaton!


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, The radio will not work, Trust me. If it was Active season, why not?
Also, We would probably vote DJ, Because if you just say "I'm DJ, That's it", then it isn't fair or you'll get someone who is shy doing it etc.


----------



## AndyB (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, DJ would need to have a good mic, good site/music hosting etc.
And that cheesey DJ voice is always a must. ;D


----------



## SockHead (May 30, 2011)

I'm down for Pizza Parties and Game Nights if there ever were to be one.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 30, 2011)

SockHead said:


> I'm down for Pizza Parties and Game Nights if there ever were to be one.


 
Gotta set up the "TBT Special" with Papa John's!  Show proof of TBT membership and get a free pizza for the night.  Jeremy will be paying the tab!


----------



## Psychonaut (May 30, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Yeah, DJ would need to have a good mic, good site/music hosting etc.
> And that cheesey DJ voice is always a must. ;D


 hey hey all you cool cats out there in the bell tree, this one goes out to you.
swing on, brothas and sistahs, the party's just begun.


----------



## -Aaron (May 30, 2011)

I have a few movies, can obtain more. I can also marathon TV shows, if you're interested in that.

List of what I have:

Movies:
Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker
Tangled
Wonder Woman
DC Showcase
Superman/Batman: Public Enemies
Dexter's Laboratory: Ego Trip

TV Shows:
Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes
Sym-Bionic Titan
Wakfu [French, but with English Subtitles]
My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic
Justice League
Young Justice
Megas XLR
Batman: The Brave and the Bold
Spectacular Spider-Man
Samurai Jack


----------



## Princess (May 30, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> hey hey all you cool cats out there in the bell tree, this one goes out to you.
> swing on, brothas and sistahs, the party's just begun.


 this is why you're my fro


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 30, 2011)

AndyB said:


> This was another thing that was done not long ago, Josh was going to do a radio thing for Christmas/Valentine's.. however, not many/nobody join in so that was to waste.
> And calling dibs isn't a solid way to ensure you're the DJ. If they were the case, then people would call dibs on all sorts of things they are not "qualified" for and are just going to put across a bad expeience.



Well you could set it up in conjunction with something like the IRC? 
Plus I've done DJin' at parties (Admittedly family functions xD)


----------



## Liv (May 30, 2011)

I would totally go if someone hosted a pizza/movie night... as long as it wouldn't cause me to be awake at an unsuitable hour.


----------



## SockHead (May 30, 2011)

Liv said:


> I would totally go if someone hosted a pizza/movie night... as long as it wouldn't cause me to be awake at an unsuitable hour.


 
What if it were during the summer?


----------



## Liv (May 30, 2011)

SockHead said:


> What if it were during the summer?


 
Yes, even if it were during the summer.

My mom's idea of a nice summer vacation is sending me to classes to get ahead and then a John Hopkins summer program. Which reminds me, I will not here July 17 - August 5.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 30, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Yeah, DJ would need to have a good mic, good site/music hosting etc.
> And that cheesey DJ voice is always a must. ;D


 
I'm on alot.
I own a good high quality mic.
I've done DJin' at parties

I'M THE FULL PACKAGE

as for above the waist > W>


----------



## twinkinator (May 30, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I'm on alot.
> I own a good high quality mic.
> I've done DJin' at parties
> 
> ...


 
*facepalm*

What if everyone doesn't live anywhere nearby for a party? I live in the US, but I know there are a lot of Europeans and some Canadians. And Bidoof way down under...


----------



## SockHead (May 30, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> What if everyone doesn't live anywhere nearby for a party? I live in the US, but I know there are a lot of Europeans and some Canadians. And Bidoof way down under...


 
*facepalm*


----------



## AndyB (May 30, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I'm on alot.
> I own a good high quality mic.
> I've done DJin' at parties
> 
> ...


 
Nice joke. But again, it's not for deciding now really. I'm just pointing out what would be for the best, not what's for the "boast".

@Twinkinator.. this isn't a real life party.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 30, 2011)

Liv said:


> Yes, even if it were during the summer.
> 
> My mom's idea of a nice summer vacation is sending me to classes to get ahead and then a John Hopkins summer program. Which reminds me, I will not here July 17 - August 5.


 Sounds horrid. D:

And whoever DJs better put on one Queen song every 2 hours. >:L


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 30, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Nice joke. But again, it's not for deciding now really. I'm just pointing out what would be for the best, not what's for the "boast".
> 
> @Twinkinator.. this isn't a real life party.


 
I was pretty much setting up that joke. Not boasting xD


----------



## [Nook] (May 30, 2011)

-Contests (sigs, pixel art, video, etc.)
-Movie Nights
-IRC/Tinychat/Skype Nights
-Mario Kart Wii Tournaments
-Debate threads with really controversial topics


----------



## rafren (May 31, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> -Debate threads with really controversial topics


 
damn straight.

Special treats for members that were here since 1.0? 8D


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 31, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Maybe forum based radio which could be run by some volunteers? I got dibs 'cuz I wanna be a DJ o 3o


Sounds good, as long as we played mixed music and not just stuff in the charts.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 31, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> Sounds good, as long as we played mixed music and not just stuff in the charts.


 
When it came to my portion it'd be DnB and 80s tracks. Just warning xD


----------



## SockHead (May 31, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> When it came to my portion it'd be DnB and 80s tracks. Just warning xD


 
If you played dubstep, I would be happy. (And filthy)


----------



## [Nook] (May 31, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> When it came to my portion it'd be DnB and 80s tracks. Just warning xD


 
When it came to my portion, it'd be VGM.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 31, 2011)

rafren said:


> damn straight.
> 
> Special treats for members that were here since 1.0? 8D


 
We can't do the debate threads already?

Special treats for members here before the 09 jump? /sarcasm


----------



## rafren (May 31, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> When it came to my portion it'd be DnB and 80s tracks. Just warning xD


 
I'd play Dubstep and Alt Rock tracks. ;D


----------



## Brad (May 31, 2011)

I think it would be fun to like do a big Skype party, and stuff. Like anybody who has a webcam uses it. Then we see how long we can go and then eventually the party will end when everybody drops out. I don't know.


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2011)

bring back the people who provoked anger (not saying you should) would probably bring a little activeness, since TBT was active when there was always arguments going on (not stupid ones).


----------



## rafren (May 31, 2011)

Gnome said:


> bring back the people who provoked anger (not saying you should) would probably bring a little activeness, since TBT was active when there was always arguments going on (not stupid ones).


 
Oh the days.xD

Bring back a spam section.



Spoiler


----------



## Brad (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, remember the great debate thread exodus. Good times.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2011)

i'd mainly play rock and the occasional old track


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2011)

The thing is about radio now is most people like different Genre's, I just hope if someone like me requests Hip-hop that you won't get angry and rage or if someone puts VGM I won't get angry too.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2011)

The only downside of radio is you'd have to be on for a certain slot of time which could be bad for people who just come on when they please. Also DJing may be hard for people and we could just have a few djs, maybe even one and if they are not on then there would be no dj on at a time.


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> The only downside of radio is you'd have to be on for a certain slot of time which could be bad for people who just come on when they please. Also DJing may be hard for people and we could just have a few djs, maybe even one and if they are not on then there would be no dj on at a time.


 Yeah, The only people who would want to DJ is Aeri, And I'm sure he isn't going to DJ for like 12 hours.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2011)

Josh said:


> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> > The only downside of radio is you'd have to be on for a certain slot of time which could be bad for people who just come on when they please. Also DJing may be hard for people and we could just have a few djs, maybe even one and if they are not on then there would be no dj on at a time.
> ...


Actually you could pre record the gaps inbetween songs before hand and then set it up like that.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 2, 2011)

Josh said:


> Yeah, The only people who would want to DJ is Aeri, And I'm sure he isn't going to DJ for like 12 hours.


 
I sure could!
Plus yea. I can pre-record or we can have it on automated (so where it plays 2/3 tracks in a row) so I can go for breaks


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't understand how we would have a pizza party.
We order pizza and get on the webcam? 

anyway, i like all of these ideas. i hate that i never can get on the laptop though, someone's ALWAYS on it, so i can't webcam :c.


----------



## LordJuba (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree, a movie night would be a fun idea.


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 10, 2011)

I already suggested doing streams of bad movies and incompetent let's plays. Not sure how people feel about that.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 10, 2011)

Bogmire said:


> I already suggested doing streams of bad movies and incompetent let's plays. Not sure how people feel about that.


 just watch some rifftrax already, jeez.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 11, 2011)

Stream Paper Mario.


----------



## Brad (Jun 11, 2011)

Lets play Uno!


----------



## Josh (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh damn, thanks for the bump. Need to do the poll. Give me a few minutes.


----------

